# I think its time, going from van to box truck



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I work out of a cargo van. I did the truck trailer thing for years and do not like it. My van works well but still not big enough to be able to have all tools with me at all times, thinking about going to a box truck. Saw a contractor with one today and it was set up so awesome. I wanted it wicked bad.

Any thoughts?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

How did the truck and trailer thing not work out for you?

Best combo in my opinion.


----------



## RCT (Jan 5, 2010)

I think a box truck would work well. Make sure to check into their fuel economy before you get it. I'm not an expert on the subject but I think they get pretty crappy mileage, if that matters.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> How did the truck and trailer thing not work out for you?
> 
> Best combo in my opinion.


Having a trailer behind me at all times is a pita. I would leave it alot at job sites, then found that i might need a tool after work that wasnt with me. When i had a 10 man crew I liked having enclosed trailers. Now its just me and 1 other guy I like vans. Basicaly just looking for something with more room


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

RCT said:


> I think a box truck would work well. Make sure to check into their fuel economy before you get it. I'm not an expert on the subject but I think they get pretty crappy mileage, if that matters.


yeah Im sure there mpg isnt that good, but it dont matter to me at all. my van is pretty crappy @ 10 mpg. but whatever,gas bill is just another write off !!!!!:clap:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

RCT said:


> I think a box truck would work well. Make sure to check into their *fuel economy* before you get it. I'm not an expert on the subject but I think they get *pretty crappy mileage*, if that matters.


It just amazes me how this country is so bent on only gas mileage! 
I hear this a lot from guys who have small pickup or van but yet make a dozen or more trips to the store or shop a day.:whistling 
If the time saved is measured in dollars per hour vs. fuel savings, you ought to see where the REAL savings are. Time is a valuable resource too.:w00t:


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm looking into used ambulances... Someone somewhere mentioned it. In Toronto there is a dealer who has 50 on his lot, I'm going to look at one...


----------



## jnaas2 (Aug 22, 2010)

I bought my first box van after driving extended vans for years, yes they only get about 8-10 miles per gallon, but I can carry all My tools and supplies with Me

My old one got tired after I put 75,000 miles on it but It had a 460 in it and even though it was loaded to the top it still could move down the road when needed. The new one only has a 350, not enough power, so go for the big block if you buy one and make sure it has the ramp on it , what a back saver. Once you drive one and find out how nice it is to stand up straight while you get tools or material out of the back you wont go back to a regular van

Mine has the 14' box on it and I can set up My pipe vice and thread pipe in the back, I know that doesnt sound like such a great thing but when you are on the job with no cover and its raining its great, and it makes for a great traveling bill board for advertising


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

What about a nice diesel sprinter van. I only have a chevy but would love one of those


----------



## RCT (Jan 5, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> It just amazes me how this country is so bent on only gas mileage!
> I hear this a lot from guys who have small pickup or van but yet make a dozen or more trips to the store or shop a day.:whistling
> If the time saved is measured in dollars per hour vs. fuel savings, you ought to see where the REAL savings are. Time is a valuable resource too.:w00t:


I agree with you for the most part. I have a GMC (gas) pickup and a 7x14 enclosed trailer, I always use the trailer and get about 10-12mpg doing it. I'm not saying gas mileage is the most important thing, but it is worth taking into consideration especially if you put on a ton of miles.

That being said, if mnjconstruction is already getting 10mpg with his van, I can't imagine the box truck will be significantly worse. The added room is definitely worth it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

When I went to a box truck my gas mileage was cut in half. The gas gets billed into my pricing model so it doesn't matter to me either way.

The bug benefit is my productivity increased. I can walk into my truck and it's a mobile shop complete with every tool and part at my disposal. Cube vans, once they are set up right, are a big cost savings in my opinion.

Besides being able to walk inside the exterior tool boxes are as sweet as can be. I will never have anything but a cube van, in fact, my next one will be a Hackney body one a Mitsubishi Fuso chassis.

The other benefit.......it's the size of a billboard.:thumbsup:

One thing nice about an "all in one" gig is you can buy another vehicle, any vehicle you want, for non-work related driving. It doesn't have to be a truck.

Mike


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> How did the truck and trailer thing not work out for you?
> 
> Best combo in my opinion.



Try parking it in Chicago.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

RCT said:


> I agree with you for the most part. I have a GMC (gas) pickup and a 7x14 enclosed trailer, I always use the trailer and get about 10-12mpg doing it. I'm not saying gas mileage is the most important thing, but it is worth taking into consideration especially if you put on a ton of miles.
> 
> That being said, if mnjconstruction is already getting 10mpg with his van, I can't imagine the box truck will be significantly worse. The added room is definitely worth it.:thumbsup:


Exactly...it's the *total operating cost* that should be a consideration. I've seen people trade in a good running "paid for" vehicle for an econobox with financing and say, "now i'm getting better fuel economy". On the flip side of the coin I can go pretty far on fuel instead of making those BIG payments.:w00t:

OK, I'll get off my soap box now.:whistling


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I had two regular vans, a pick-up, and a cube van for my business. Out of all of them the cube was my favorite. I know the employess weren't wild about it....probably because they couldn't hide it anywhere. Set it up to fit your particular needs and you'll wonder how you went so long without one. Gas mileage wasn't so much of a factor. It's a business expense anyway, so it's structured in the pricing.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

A used ambulance? I would be concerned about the impression it would leave with the customer. I guess if they don't have any leftover ambulances you could pick up a decent hearse...reasonably.


----------



## Brimar (Mar 31, 2010)

My firetruck rolls good with my costumers  I have all the room I need and then some. 16 outside compartments is awesome. Gas mileage.....who the heck cares when I'm looking this good rolling job to job and I always have what I need with me. Anyway it's about 11-12, fill up about every four weeks for about $140. 90% of my work is within a 10 mile radius of me.
I think you should be buying a new truck based on what you need it for not so much for gas mileage. I keep reading everyone complaining about truck and trailer, box truck and vans. I can tell everyone from experanice that I've had them all and this is an absolute perfect work truck based on what I do (general contracting). 
My truck is setup with enough power to run a whole job site, enough air to run 4 framing guns, all my paslode and dewalt batteries are charging on board during the day (can't tell you how nice it is to always have fully charged batts). This truck is only good to a few of us but you get the idea. Buy and setup a truck based on how you work and need it everyday, life will be so much easier.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Brimar said:


> My firetruck rolls good with my costumers  I have all the room I need and then some. 16 outside compartments is awesome. Gas mileage.....who the heck cares when I'm looking this good rolling job to job and I always have what I need with me. Anyway it's about 11-12, fill up about every four weeks for about $140. 90% of my work is within a 10 mile radius of me.
> I think you should be buying a new truck based on what you need it for not so much for gas mileage. I keep reading everyone complaining about truck and trailer, box truck and vans. I can tell everyone from experanice that I've had them all and this is an absolute perfect work truck based on what I do (general contracting).
> My truck is setup with enough power to run a whole job site, enough air to run 4 framing guns, all my paslode and dewalt batteries are charging on board during the day (can't tell you how nice it is to always have fully charged batts). This truck is only good to a few of us but you get the idea. Buy and setup a truck based on how you work and need it everyday, life will be so much easier.


Your truck looks a lot like the one on this site(about halfway down the page):
http://readingbody.com/Home/MarketsWeServe/GeneralContracting/tabid/183/Default.aspx

How long is the bed on your truck body?


----------



## Brimar (Mar 31, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> Your truck looks a lot like the one on this site(about halfway down the page):
> http://readingbody.com/Home/MarketsWeServe/GeneralContracting/tabid/183/Default.aspx
> 
> How long is the bed on your truck body?


Funny, that is it and who I bought it from. Poor guy got sick and had to retire. of course I got one heck of a deal. His investment was over 80K. He gave me the original build sheets with the truck. 

Body is 12.5'. Powered by a HO Cat diesel.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

As much as I covet your truck and want one....how the hell can anybody justify spending 80,000 on a truck against people who spend half or even a third?


----------



## Brimar (Mar 31, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> As much as I covet your truck and want one....how the hell can anybody justify spending 80,000 on a truck against people who spend half or even a third?


Don't know, must of made a killing when times were good..... really good. I picked it up for less than a 1/4 of what he paid. Has been problem free for a year now (knock on wood). 
Everywhere I go people are turning heads, thumbs up, etc. It's as if I'm driving a ferrari.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

BriMar what are you runing for air power and electric in there?

I'm trying to get more out of mine than I currently have. 

Cole


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I could see going as far as 40 thousand but man, 80,000 is insane. 

It's a sweet truck though, I simply love it. How many ton vehicle is it? What is the actual model of the chassis?

Mike


----------



## Brimar (Mar 31, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> BriMar what are you runing for air power and electric in there?
> 
> I'm trying to get more out of mine than I currently have.
> 
> Cole


Power is a 3Kw (i think 5Kw peak) inverter wired to three heavy duty batteries. It will run my table saw all day, no problem. has a monitor so power on the batts will still start the truck but it has never kicked in. 160 amp alternator recharges the batteries. The on/ off switch is in the cab so I can get my small battery chargers going while on the way to the job. 
Air is motor driven, liquid cooled air compressor w/ heated air cleaner/dryer & pressure regulator. Has a high idle switch for high demands but never really need unless more than two guns are needed.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Brimar said:


> Power is a 3Kw (i think 5Kw peak) inverter wired to three heavy duty batteries. It will run my table saw all day, no problem. has a monitor so power on the batts will still start the truck but it has never kicked in. 160 amp alternator recharges the batteries. The on/ off switch is in the cab so I can get my small battery chargers going while on the way to the job.
> Air is motor driven, liquid cooled air compressor w/ heated air cleaner/dryer & pressure regulator. Has a high idle switch for high demands but never really need unless more than two guns are needed.


Thank you!
My current setup is a 2k (3k peak) inverter and small compressor running off the inverter. Running off 2 deep cycle batteries.

The engine driven compressor would be great. The truck allready has the high idle thing as well.


----------



## Brimar (Mar 31, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I could see going as far as 40 thousand but man, 80,000 is insane.
> 
> It's a sweet truck though, I simply love it. How many ton vehicle is it? What is the actual model of the chassis?
> 
> Mike


Gross weight is 25,977, under CDL requirements. Chassis is GMC C6500 Low Pro Conversion. I know from the build sheets the Cat diesel upgrade was 12K and the auto Allison was another 10K. I think 10K on a stinking tranny is insane. The frame rails are rated at 80K. Has a better turning radius than my 05 F-350.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I could see going as far as 40 thousand but man, 80,000 is insane.
> 
> It's a sweet truck though, I simply love it. How many ton vehicle is it? What is the actual model of the chassis?
> 
> Mike


But I bet his service calls reflected the cost justification.:w00t:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> But I bet his service calls reflected the cost justification.:w00t:


What are we talking here? $700 trip charge?:laughing:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> What are we talking here? $700 trip charge?:laughing:


Mike, Mike, Mike.....
How soon we forget! Remember your posts about branding? The guy who originally purchased this $80,000 truck had one hell of a brand!:notworthy
Even if he had a $700 trip charge, I bet customers were fighting to pay that to the greatest contractor in the *Big, shiny, red truck*. This contractor was driving a mobile "motherload" of tools, parts, and supplies to help the consumer feel like a winner.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> Mike, Mike, Mike.....
> How soon we forget! Remember your posts about branding? The guy who originally purchased this $80,000 truck had one hell of a brand!:notworthy
> Even if he had a $700 trip charge, I bet customers were fighting to pay that to the greatest contractor in the *Big, shiny, red truck*. This contractor was driving a mobile "motherload" of tools, parts, and supplies to help the consumer feel like a winner.


Just having some fun.:thumbsup::laughing::whistling


----------



## Theophilus20 (May 19, 2010)

I have a 1979 Retired Mac Tools Van. I love it. Its an older Chev 350 that i built up a little. Milage is not an issue for me. This van goes with me to long term projects and lives there until the project is done. When i take it there, i open up the back doors, roll out my trail 110, and go home at the end of the day on that.
Having everything you can immagine on site is a must for remodeling.
I have thought about replacing it with a newer diesel version of the same thing, but i have the exhaust tuned, so it sounds real cool. Plus its not a daily driver, so, i cant justify replacing a good working unit like this.

Chambers Motor Co in Boring OR usually has alot of these in diesel.
http://www.chambersmotorco.com/


----------

